# Wow auf Ultra Grafikeinstellungen?



## Phisch (20. Februar 2010)

Hey liebe Buffis

Habe mir gerade einen Rechner bestellt und wollte wissen, was für Mindestanforderungen verlangt die Wow Ultra Einstellung?Also die höchste Grafikeinstellung?
Wieviel GB Ram brauche ich, oder was da eben wichtig ist, um es flüssig spielen zu können... 

Hab die Sufu benutzt, fand aber leider keinen Thread dazu,sollte es einen geben postet ihn doch bitte hier!

Ps: Argumentiert doch bitte sachlich und nur wenn ihr es auch sicher wisst, bzw berichtet mir was euer Computer für Daten hat, wenn er denn auf Ultra gut läuft!


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Februar 2010)

Also neben mir steht ein Intel Quadcore 2.4GHz mit einer GeForce 9800GT und 4GB RAM. Auf dem läuft das Spiel selbst in Ultra flüssig.

Nebenbei bemerkt... informier dich doch am besten bevor du dir nen neuen Rechner bestellst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylrana (20. Februar 2010)

hab i7 920 und 6gb DDR 3 ram, bei mir läufts auf ulta mit 44 fps in dalaran in auf einem vollen server


----------



## Yucreioss (20. Februar 2010)

Und dann noch Tweak WoW.... Hat Jemand einen Rechner, der bei der Partikeleinstellung die 20k schafft ohne dass es eine Diashow wird? Also mit E8400, 4 gb und gtx260 gehts nicht.


----------



## Phisch (20. Februar 2010)

Mhm meiner hat 2,6GHz und4GB Ram,DDR 3, was Auch immer das heisst, dazu i7, also irgendwie 4 Prozessorkerne + 4 visualisierte Kerne oder so ^^
Ist es besser wenn ich Wow nicht ins Laufwerk C: sondern in ein anderes instaliere?Bringt das was?


----------



## BossRulE (20. Februar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt... informier dich doch am besten bevor du dir nen neuen Rechner bestellst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign ...

Also Neben mit steht einer mit nem prozessor den ich bis heute nich kenn  (2,3GHz Dual Core schon etwas älter), 3 GB DDR3 Ram und ner GTX 260... alles flüssig (90 fps auf terrodar zur hauptspielzeit vor og ah, das will schon was heißen)


----------



## Noobydooby (20. Februar 2010)

Klick

WoW unterstütz nur Dual Core also solltest du auch mindestens 2 Kerne in der CPU haben.
Nehr als 4 GB ram brauchst du derzeit für kein Spiel. 

@Phisch Das kommt ganz auf die Festplatte des entsprechenden Laufwerks an. Wen es dieselben sind macht es keinen unterschied.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (20. Februar 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> WoW unterstütz nur Dual Core also solltest du auch mindestens 2 Kerne in der CPU haben.
> Nehr als 4 GB ram brauchst du derzeit für kein Spiel.
> ...



FAIL!

Seit kurzem auch Quadcore... auch ohne das man was einstellen muss... vorher wars schon kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druidna (20. Februar 2010)

also meiner hat 2x2 gz 400gb arbeitsspeicher und 1gb grafik und es läuft flüssig


----------



## ThoroNethersturm (20. Februar 2010)

Druidna schrieb:


> also meiner hat 2x2 gz *400gb arbeitsspeicher* und 1gb grafik und es läuft flüssig




400gb RAM hätte ich auch gerne ... oO


----------



## cortez338 (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab 2x 2,13 GHz, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 Grafikkarte und spiele auf Ultra flüssig


----------



## Sarjin (20. Februar 2010)

O.o Wieviele Addons habt ihr ?!

Amd Dual Core 3000 mhz pro kern 2 x Geforce 8600 GT Windoof Vista 64x 4GB Ram

Ich muss sagen ich hab ne Menge Addons und muss daher auch die Grafik runterkurbeln. 

Ohne Addons schaff ich Ultra in Argentumturnier 40fps.

Schalt ich sie ein gehts mal direkt auf 10-25 runter aka in Raids unspielbar..


----------



## Totebone (20. Februar 2010)

mach die dämlichen schattentexturen aus dann läuft ultra auf jeden crap rechner


----------



## Captn.Pwn (20. Februar 2010)

also ich sag mal so allgemein, wenn du dir einen pc für rund 600 euro kaufst müsste das spiel eigentlich auf ultra laufen,
die pc teile sind so billig geworden, für den preis müsstest du schon was richtig gutes bekommen.
dazu muss man kein fachman sein und man kann auch nicht viel dabei falsch machen.

btw sollte es einer mit win 7 sein


----------



## Phisch (20. Februar 2010)

Der Pc kostet 800€ und hat Windows 7...
Wie is denn das mit dem neuinstallieren?
Muss ich da alle addon CD's  nach der Reihe einlegen und jeden Patch neu installieren?
Oder nur den letzen?(also nur wotlk bzw nur den letzen Patch runterladen)


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Februar 2010)

Ofisch ich empfehle dir dich im PC-Technik forum schlau zu machen da wirst du besser beraten und bekommst was das Garantiert besser ist als der fertig pc


----------



## Zice (20. Februar 2010)

eigentlich sollte man generell schon wissen was der rechner leisten kann ... gibt genug test auf pc gameshardware mit wow einstellungen. zuätzlich kann man den treiber auf auf das game abstimmen und eine profil dafür anlegen .... funtzt mit jedme game... unter den treibereinstellungen. zudem gibt es auch Einstellung über Ultra


----------



## Captn.Pwn (20. Februar 2010)

Phisch schrieb:


> Der Pc kostet 800€ und hat Windows 7...
> Wie is denn das mit dem neuinstallieren?
> Muss ich da alle addon CD's nach der Reihe einlegen und jeden Patch neu installieren?
> Oder nur den letzen?(also nur wotlk bzw nur den letzen Patch runterladen)



Ich empfehle ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte, denn sonst musst du alle 3 cds+ alle Patches(je nach alter deiner cds) neu aufspielen, womit man schon mal gut und gerne den halben Tag verbingen kann.
Wenn du selbst keine hast frag einen Freund, dass erspart dir viel zeit und Stress

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phisch (20. Februar 2010)

Also kann mir ein Freund alle Daten und Patches auf eine externe Festplatte spielen und das dann bei mir rüberspielen und es funktioniert alles?
Das wäre ja sehr toll...


----------



## Terratec (20. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich warum ihm hier alle empfehlen sich noch groß schlauzumachen, wenn er nur WoW auf Ultra spielen will.

Ich meine - er hat gesagt, dass es ein i7 PC ist; gut in FertigPCs ist manchmal Müll drinnen und vor allem am Mobo wird gerne gespart, aber mit nem i7 920 läuft JEDES Spiel, das atm auf dem Markt ist LOCKER flüssig. Und falls er dir eines Tages nicht reichen sollte, dann packste dir ne Wakü oder nen Noctua, Megahalem, Alpenföhn oder sonst was drauf und taktest ihn auf 3.6ghz hoch. Ansonsten läuft bis auf die Schatten WoW auf jedem Gammelrechner auf ultra 

Edit: Ja, sofern das Spiel keine Registry-Einträge macht (macht WoW nicht), kannst du es einfach von der Externen wieder auf den PC ziehen und es geht wie gewohnt. Bei neueren MMOs (Aion z kannst du das unter Umständen nicht so einfach machen und musst das Spiel neu installieren. Aber auch dann kannst du die AddOns, das UI usw einfach reinladen (ich weiß, dass Aion keine Addons erlaubt). Wenn du nicht weißt wie man ein UI reinlädt, dann würde ich dir empfehlen Google anzuschmeißen, da das hier zu erklären, erstmal den Rahmen sprengen würde.


----------



## Yucreioss (20. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> mach die dämlichen schattentexturen aus dann läuft ultra auf jeden crap rechner



Jepp, das ist unter anderem ein Grund für den Erfolg von WoW. Jeder kann es spielen. Alte Rechner, neue Rechner... Versuch mal AoC auf nem 6 Jahre alten Rechner...


----------



## Areos (20. Februar 2010)

ihr wisst schon das man für ne wow neuinstallation nur noch die WOTLK DVD braucht weil da alles drauf is bis auf die patches wo ab release rausgekommens sind ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und btw mit nem fertig rechner machst du dir keine freunde egal in welchem PC Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (20. Februar 2010)

Sagen wirs mal so... auf dem aktuellen Rechner den Buffed.de zusammengestellt hat läuft es...*werbung mach* xP


----------



## Holoas (20. Februar 2010)

ThoroNethersturm schrieb:


> 400gb RAM hätte ich auch gerne ... oO



lach ihn nicht aus du Gimp sondern klär in auf.


----------



## cbOneX (20. Februar 2010)

bei meinem 2,6 Duo Core mit 2k Abeitsspeicher und einer Geforce 8800 Gts 640 MB läufts auf Ultra ganz locker flockig^^
nur in Dalaran hab ich nachdem ich neu in die Stadt komme lagts aber das bezieht sich wohl mehr auf den Spieleserver und nicht auf den Rechner selbst.


----------



## Morcan (20. Februar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte, denn sonst musst du alle 3 cds+ alle Patches(je nach alter deiner cds) neu aufspielen, womit man schon mal gut und gerne den halben Tag verbingen kann.
> Wenn du selbst keine hast frag einen Freund, dass erspart dir viel zeit und Stress
> 
> ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
> ...



Es reicht die WotLk-DVD zur Installation zu benutzen, die ist kumulativ




Holoas schrieb:


> lach ihn nicht aus du Gimp sondern klär in auf.



Übersetz bitte "Gimp" ohne ein Wörterbuch aufzuschlagen bevor du mit Wörtern um dich wirfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (20. Februar 2010)

Die Ultra einstellung ist meiner Meinung nach der größte quatsch 
es zieht die Fps nur unötig runter und man merkt kaum den unterschied ich selber hab alles auf hoch bis auf texturfilter


----------



## Silberlöwe (20. Februar 2010)

Also beim Athlon2 dual 2x3,00Ghz, 4GBRam, und Geforce 9400GT läüfts wie mit 58fps in Ogrimmar vorm Auktionshaus, möchte mir aber trotzdem noch ne neue Gkarte zulegen! Du hättest ruhig mal "DEINE" Rechnerdaten auflisten können....,aber laufen in der von dir genannten Preisklasse wirds auf jeden fall
Bye,...Silberlöwe


----------



## Phisch (20. Februar 2010)

Hab die Rechnerdaten grade nicht alle bei der Hand...werd sie aber demnächst Posten...


----------



## Hoschie69 (20. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> mach die dämlichen schattentexturen aus dann läuft ultra auf jeden crap rechner




/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areos (20. Februar 2010)

jo habs auch auf ultra gehabt aber da hat man so wenig unterschied gemerkt das ichs wieder runter gestellt hab.


System:

Phenom II x4 3,4GHz C3 Black Edition

Ati Hd 5850 1024MB gddr5

Gigabyte 770TA-ud3

4gb ddr3 1600

22" @ 1680x1050


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Eden schrieb:


> FAIL!
> 
> Seit kurzem auch Quadcore... auch ohne das man was einstellen muss... vorher wars schon kompliziert
> 
> ...



Fail! Die Entwickler haben sicher so ein komplexes Spiel nicht während einem kleinen patch von 2 auf 4 kerne ändern können. Man kann sich jetzt nur aussuchen welche Kerne man benutzt! Informieren->Posten.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Also in diesem Thread wird ja mal sämtliches Halbwissen an den Tag gebracht, das iht habt!
Für WoW in Ultra Einstellungen braucht ihr zwar kein überragendes System, aber einen Fertigrechner mit Billighardware zu kaufen, das ist doch unsinn.
Wenn der Rechner 800 Euro kostet, und da ist ein i7 920 drinn (der selbst schon ca. 200 Euro kostet) dann kann bei Fertigrechnern die ja schonmal 10-50% teurer sind als selbst zusammengebaute bei gleicher Austattung, nicht mehr viel drinn sein.
Ich vermute:
Billig Netzteil, was gerade so ausreicht
Billige Grafikkarte, zumal die bisher noch nicht genannt wurde#
Billiges Mainboard
Billige Festplatte
Kein gescheites Kühlungsystem

- Meine Empfehlung, mach die Bestellung rückgängig und lass dir hier was von den erfahrenen Leuten, deinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend bauen. Bei Hardwareversand.de gibt es für 20 Euro auch einen Rechnerzusammenbau, da wirst du deutlich mehr Leistung kriegen, im Gegensatz zu diesem Pc, den du vieleicht auch mal genauer spezifisieren solltest.

MfG


----------



## Areos (20. Februar 2010)

wennn man sich ein wenig auskennt kauft man über geizhals.at/de und baut sich alles selber zusammen.

setzt natürlich vorraus das man weiss was grad aktuell ist und in in einschlägigen foren wie hardwareluxx.de beschäftigt


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Februar 2010)

So sieht es aus^^
WoW Unterstützt nun 4 kerne kann aber immernoch nur 2 Gleichzeitig nutzen


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab nen 4x2,5 GhZ Prozessor 2 GB Ram udn ne HD 4770 und läuft auf mittel recht gut aber das aufzeichnen mit Fraps/Xfire etc ist leider
schwer da die FPS sehr runter gehen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Also für WoW -> Ultra, reicht ein Rechner von 500 Euro. Ich spiele mit meinem auf Ultra (Blos die Schatten um 1 runter, das macht 10 FPS aus) mit 40 FPS (in Dala so 30).
System seht ihr unten.
Wie gesagt stornier die Bestellung!


----------



## Voldemôrd (21. Februar 2010)

Druidna schrieb:


> also meiner hat 2x2 gz 400gb arbeitsspeicher und 1gb grafik und es läuft flüssig



JUHU noch jemand der denkt das der Grafikspeicher (in deinem Fall 1gb) der ausschlaggeber für die Leistung der Grafikkarte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja der gute alte Bauernfänger von Media Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Grafik/videospeicher ist in der Liste der Dinge über die man sich beim Grafikkartenkauf gedanken machen sollte ziemlich weit hinten anzusiedeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten man schaut sich die Leistung in mehreren unterschiedlichen spielen vor dem kauf an, dafür gibt es viele Seiten zb Computerbase )

Ich glaub der einzige der 400gb Arbeitsspeicher hat ist die NASA xD 
Ich konnte mit einen AMD Phenom II 940 (4x3ghz) 4gb Ram, und eine ATI Radeon hd 4890 wow auf Ultra spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Februar 2010)

1. 





> Ist es besser wenn ich Wow nicht ins Laufwerk C: sondern in ein anderes instaliere?Bringt das was?



Wenn du nur eine Festplatte hast, installiere es auf Laufwerk C. Laufwerk C liegt im allgemeinen auf den inneren Ringen der Festplatte und die haben einen schnelleren Zugriff.


2. Es wäre einfacher wenn du die Kompletten Inhaltsstoffe deines Rechners auflistest. 4 GB Speicher und 800 € sind ungünstige Geschwindigkeitsangaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Mit meinem schon etwas älteren E8500 + 4gb Speicher + ATI 4870 lief das Spiel abgesehen von Tausendwinter mit 200 Leute und Dalaran Rushhour sehr gut mit allen Details.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2010)

Phisch schrieb:


> Mhm meiner hat 2,6GHz und4GB Ram,DDR 3, was Auch immer das heisst, dazu i7, also irgendwie 4 Prozessorkerne + 4 visualisierte Kerne oder so ^^
> Ist es besser wenn ich Wow nicht ins Laufwerk C: sondern in ein anderes instaliere?Bringt das was?



Ist doch völlig schnurz. Wenn es die gleiche Platte ist, wo soll der Unterschied sein? Aber generell macht es halt Sinn, Spiele zum Beispiel auf ner extra Partition zu packen. Allein schon, wenn du mal die C-Partition platt machen musst oder willst. Dann sind die Spiele alle noch da.

Zu deinen vier virtuellen Kernen: In Wow kosten die ca. 20% Performance. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir:

Das mit den Platten hatten wir doch kürzlich geklärt. Die Zugriffszeit einer Platte ist im Mittel eigentlich ziemlich konstant. Da wirst du mit Sicherheit keinen Unterschied merken.
Und ansonsten sind Platten außen schneller und nicht innen. Schau dir doch nochmal das schöne Bild von Ogil an, da sieht man auch deutlich warum.

Du hast außen mehr Sektoren als innen. Da die Winkelgeschwindigkeit gleichbleibend ist, laufen außen innerhalb der gleichen Zeit mehr Sektoren vorbei als innen.
Platten sind außen am schnellsten. Sie werden auch von außen nach innen beschrieben.

Edit:

hier mal nochmal das Bild von Ogil:

http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/geom/z_zbr.jpg

So sieht das heutzutage aus.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Februar 2010)

Aber selbst dann hätte ich recht, wenn auch aus den falschen Gründen oder ?
Wenn Festplatten von außen nach innen  beschrieben werden, wäre die C-Partition außen und somit (wenn vielleicht auch nich so wirklich merkbar) am schnellsten oder ?


----------

